# Cheap orchids and other plants



## Tomdarr (Aug 25, 2010)

I took a drive during my lunch hour today to the local Lowes store. They are currently selling a lot of exotic plants for 50%-75% off. I got a nice looking orchid for $2.50. They have a lot of stuff that might go well in a viv. I would think it is definitely worth taking a look if you live near one of these stores. I believe you will also find the same situation at Home Depot. Hope this helps someone.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Most(basically all) of their orchids are not viv suitable. I have found killer deals on Neoregalia "zoe" there though, under $2.00 each. Those garden depts are always worth checking out. I got a Nepenthes ventrata for $2.00 at a fred meyer garden dept. Its 4 feet high now.


----------



## Tomdarr (Aug 25, 2010)

Ooops... Well I guess that shows what I know. My "newbiness" is still shiny like a new penny.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

No worries, put it in your window and have a sweet house plant.


----------



## AzureFrog (Feb 3, 2009)

You might get lucky, I rescued a unknown Dendrobium from a Lowes and it has been thriving in a viv since March. Although it has not flowered, it has grown lots of roots and new leaves, hopefully it will bloom one day. Even if it doesn't... it adds nice foliage to the viv.


----------



## Brotherly Monkey (Jul 20, 2010)

frogparty said:


> Most(basically all) I got a Nepenthes ventrata for $2.00 at a fred meyer garden dept. Its 4 feet high now.



what kind of condition was that in?


----------



## Brotherly Monkey (Jul 20, 2010)

AzureFrog said:


> You might get lucky, I rescued a unknown Dendrobium from a Lowes and it has been thriving in a viv since March. Although it has not flowered, it has grown lots of roots and new leaves, hopefully it will bloom one day. Even if it doesn't... it adds nice foliage to the viv.


I don't have much experiance with Dens, and the few that I have are species from NG, but I think the majority actually require a winters rest. Though I am unsure if this is just to promote flowering or if the plant actually goes dormant. 

So it might pay off just to keep an eye on it, over the winter, if it's in an area where it will be constantly moist


----------



## fleshfrombone (Jun 15, 2008)

frogparty said:


> Most(basically all) of their orchids are not viv suitable. I have found killer deals on Neoregalia "zoe" there though, under $2.00 each. Those garden depts are always worth checking out. I got a Nepenthes ventrata for $2.00 at a fred meyer garden dept. Its 4 feet high now.


I didn't know you got that at a local big big joint. That thing's a monster!


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

it was a cutting when I got it.


----------



## Okapi (Oct 12, 2007)

My lowes almost always has north american pitcher plants in little plastic boxes but one time I found a tiny Nepenthes in one of those boxes. I bought it and it kept producing longer leaves with little tiny pitchers at the tips that would die before they opened. I figured it was a lack of humidity so I put it in a vivarium but I think that the lack of air movement killed it


----------



## Mantellaprince20 (Aug 25, 2004)

It isn't very likely that you will get a dendro to bloom inyour viv as they do need some seasonal changes whether it is temp our amount of light dependant. They do go dormant after blooming which is the period most peoplekill them. 

For the nepenthes sometimes tap water will discourage them from producing pitchers. Always use ro water for carnivorous plants

Dendrobium and phalaonopsis can do ok in a viv if the conditions are right


----------



## wgama (Nov 11, 2010)

Some of the newer hybrid dens. don't need a winter rest at all or temp change. Phals should do good and some of the mini cattleya should too if you have enough light.


----------



## epiphytes etc. (Nov 22, 2010)

the problem with most hybrid dendrobiums (and most phals) is that they are simply too bid for most vivs. even if the plant itself fits, is there headroom for a big inflorescence?


----------



## Brotherly Monkey (Jul 20, 2010)

wgama said:


> Some of the newer hybrid dens. don't need a winter rest at all or temp change. Phals should do good and some of the mini cattleya should too if you have enough light.


Wouldn't a phal give you some serious issues with blooming?


----------



## Mantellaprince20 (Aug 25, 2004)

i've got a miniature phal (not sure on species) that has an inflorescence growing right now. It is mounted about halfway up in my tall 75 gallon viv, and the inflorescense should stay a few inches below the top. Most of lowe's and homedepot phals will be to large though when blooming . You'd have to drill a spot out of the top for the spike to grow through, ha ha. 

Here are some smaller dendro's that have been doing well for me in vivs, although they aren't that cheap  :

Dendro unicum
Dendro unicum x kurenai


----------



## Brotherly Monkey (Jul 20, 2010)

Mantellaprince20 said:


> i've got a miniature phal (not sure on species) that has an inflorescence growing right now. It is mounted about halfway up in my tall 75 gallon viv, and the inflorescense should stay a few inches below the top. Most of lowe's and homedepot phals will be to large though when blooming . You'd have to drill a spot out of the top for the spike to grow through, ha ha.
> 
> Here are some smaller dendro's that have been doing well for me in vivs, although they aren't that cheap  :
> 
> ...



I was actually referring to the cool period they generally need to flower


----------



## boabab95 (Nov 5, 2009)

Mantellaprince20 said:


> For the nepenthes sometimes tap water will discourage them from producing pitchers. Always use ro water for carnivorous plants


or rain water, bottled(its worked well for me), aged tap, etc... obviously if its in a viv, just use the water used for the tank.


----------



## Jarhead_2016 (Jan 7, 2010)

sorry to hijack the thread buy can you all give me a scientific name for this dendrobium i have had it almost a year and i cant find the scientific name

Dendrobium Happy Lady: Noble Dendrobium

thanks 
-scotty


----------



## Tony (Oct 13, 2008)

scottydo said:


> sorry to hijack the thread buy can you all give me a scientific name for this dendrobium i have had it almost a year and i cant find the scientific name
> 
> Dendrobium Happy Lady: Noble Dendrobium
> 
> ...


_Dendrobium_ Happy Lady is its name. It is a complex hybrid, which are given proper names instead of latin binomials.


----------



## crank68516 (Aug 30, 2010)

frogparty said:


> Most(basically all) of their orchids are not viv suitable. I have found killer deals on Neoregalia "zoe" there though, under $2.00 each. Those garden depts are always worth checking out. I got a Nepenthes ventrata for $2.00 at a fred meyer garden dept. Its 4 feet high now.


I never get lucky enough to find any neos there. I check on almost a bi-weekly basis or whenever I need to get something from there.


----------



## Jarhead_2016 (Jan 7, 2010)

I have had my Happy Lady Dendrobium in viv for well over 6 months and i have seen a good bit of growth now i will say that it has never bloomed for me but it has grown a great bit here are the tank stats

4 compact flourescents 10,000k 65w 
55 gallon long tank
humidity - 80% usually no lower than 70%
temp - 70 night 75 day
no fans and a closed top 
roots covered in sphagnum moss


----------



## epiphytes etc. (Nov 22, 2010)

Mantellaprince20 said:


> i've got a miniature phal (not sure on species) that has an inflorescence growing right now. It is mounted about halfway up in my tall 75 gallon viv, and the inflorescense should stay a few inches below the top. Most of lowe's and homedepot phals will be to large though when blooming . You'd have to drill a spot out of the top for the spike to grow through, ha ha.
> 
> Here are some smaller dendro's that have been doing well for me in vivs, although they aren't that cheap  :
> 
> ...


most of the mini phals have a pendant inflorescence... they have to be staked if you want them upright


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

I have a Doritaenopsis that has been growing very well in a viv. No spikes but lots of nice leaves and roots.


----------



## Mantellaprince20 (Aug 25, 2004)

epiphytes etc. said:


> most of the mini phals have a pendant inflorescence... they have to be staked if you want them upright


this mini phal inflorescense is growing upright , around 5" long to its first bud


----------



## earthfrog (May 18, 2008)

scottydo said:


> I have had my Happy Lady Dendrobium in viv for well over 6 months and i have seen a good bit of growth now i will say that it has never bloomed for me but it has grown a great bit here are the tank stats
> 
> 4 compact flourescents 10,000k 65w
> 55 gallon long tank
> ...


Hi Scotty, 

Here's an article on growing Noble Dendrobiums such as Happy Lady. They apparently need a cool and dry enough condition for 'overwintering' to bring them into flower. I look forward to giving this one a try---thanks! 

Blooming Noble Dendrobium Orchids

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Noble_Dendrobium


----------



## rmelancon (Apr 5, 2004)

frogparty said:


> Most(basically all) of their orchids are not viv suitable...


Not true at all, every orchid this pic (with the exception of the potted one) is from Lowes "closeout" orchids. Never say never.


----------

